# Insulating a Renovated Mobile Home



## Murp-the-Surf (Jul 30, 2011)

I just wanted to ask what type of insulation should we put in the belly bag under the flooring.
Thanks
Murph


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Read this article http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...in-crawlspaces?topic=resources/flooring-probs


----------



## Murp-the-Surf (Jul 30, 2011)

Great Article--just what I'm looking for!
Thanks!


----------

